# Nub guess!



## campn

Can you guess the nub? Scan at 12 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7885.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 51


----------



## blablamana

Guessing girl!:pink:


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> Guessing girl!:pink:

Thank you lovely!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Guessing boy!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## campn

Thank you everyone! 

Any more guesses!?


----------



## StillPraying

Campn is this one yours?! Guessing :blue:


----------



## Treedec

Boy guess


----------



## Meditteranean

It's a little unclear but I'm going to guess girl


----------



## baileybubs

I'd guess boy


----------



## campn

Thank you everyone!


----------



## campn

Finding out early next week. Any more guesses?


----------



## StillPraying

Campn so excited for you! :happydance: are you hoping for one or the other?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl for you :)


----------



## campn

StillPraying said:


> Campn so excited for you! :happydance: are you hoping for one or the other?

It's for my sister!


----------



## StillPraying

campn said:


> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> Campn so excited for you! :happydance: are you hoping for one or the other?
> 
> It's for my sister!Click to expand...

Not gonna lie, slightly disappointed hahaha


----------



## mrsed

I think boy x


----------



## campn

It's a girl!!! 

Thank you everyone, I think only a couple guessed it right!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## StillPraying

Congrats to your sister!! Miss Juliette will have a girl cousin close in age <3


----------



## Jezika

Aww congrats to your sis! And I was going to guess girl!


----------



## Cnbaby

I can't see the bus on this pic?


----------

